# Wetterumschwung



## Christopher.S (12. April 2017)

Hi. Laut App ist der Luftdruck von 1023mbar auf 1008mbar gefallen. Temperatur schwankt zwischen Tags 15 und Nachts 10°C Luft.
Lohnt es sich früh am morgen bei den Bedingungen überhaupt anzusitzen? Die Veränderungen waren in den letzten 24h konstant linear.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Nachts 10 Grad...war das die Luft-Temperatur unter der Heizung?

Hier gehts momentan fast wieder auf null runter. :c


----------



## Andal (12. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Zu Hause sind die Fangchancen am denkbar ungünstigsten.


----------



## wobbler68 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hallo

 Luftdruck,Temperatur,Sonne,Wolken,Wind,Vollmond usw

Da sollen die Fische nicht gut oder gar nicht beißen,jeder hat da seine eigene Theorie.|kopfkrat
Bei den Wetterkapriolen in den letzten Jahren,sind unsere Fische sicherlich schon alle verhungert.Das erklärt auch die schlechten Fangzahlen.

Die Fische stehen bei den verschiedenen Wetterbedingungen sicherlich an anderen Standorten als gewöhnlich,man muss sie nur finden.
Sie sind wahrscheinlich auch nicht ganz so aktiv,wie gewöhnlich.
Aber wenn es etwas zu futtern gibt,wird reingehauen.


----------



## thanatos (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

probieren geht über studieren !
 ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer ganz unterschiedlich -ich weis es aber nicht warum ?


----------



## Eff (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Habe gestern einen spontanen Ansitz nach Feierabend gemacht. 3 1/2 Stunden, 1 Rotfeder, 2 Brassen, 12 Karauschen und 14 Schleien später war es mir dann zu dunkel und habe zusammen gepackt. Manchmal hilft es einfach ein bisschen Brot und Maden zu baden, statt den Wetterbericht zu studieren #c


----------



## bootszander (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hallo Eff  dann angelst du wohl am see? Und in welcher gegend?  Nur grob keinen seenamen. danke und weiter so.


----------



## Eff (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Eff  dann angelst du wohl am see? Und in welcher gegend?  Nur grob keinen seenamen. danke und weiter so.





Gut geraten |supergri 

Kleiner See im Westen NRW's


----------



## Christopher.S (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Heut morgen hat in der Saale kurz vor einem Wehr in Halle an der Würfelwiese nichts gebissen auf Mais mit Balzer Feederfutter für Fluss. Hatte ne Schlaufenmontage mit 40g Futterkorb. Ab 7 Uhr hat es nicht mehr genieselt. Ab 9 Uhr kam die Sonne raus.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Forelle74 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Hallo, 
Ich geh ans Wasser wenn ich Zeit habe.
Da ist mir das Wetter meist egal.
Ausser bei extremen Wetterbedingungen gehe ich immer Angeln wenn ich mir es vorgenommen hab.
Ich kann nicht meckern.
Grade bei schlechterem Wetter hab ich meist recht gut gefangen. 
Ich finde gute Plätze und die richtigen Köder zu kennen ist weit aus wichtiger als das Wetter.
Wer nix probiert fängt nix.
Ich kenne die Saale
nicht,im Fluss würde ich aber eher Würmer,Maden,Bienenmaden verwenden.
Oder kombinieren. 
Bisl mit Auftrieb. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher.S (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Jo. Hatte Maden unter das Futter gemischt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Fische fängt man, aber sie sind oftmals Zickig wenn sich Luftdruck, Windrichtung und Temperatur ändern. Dauert meiner Erfahrung nach 2 TAge  bis 3 Tage, dann pendelt sich das ein.

Wenn ich solche Wetterwechsel habe wird das Futter automatisch weniger Nährwertig, weniger Partikel und Beigaben, feiner gesiebt und weniger Gefüttert.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Eff schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen spontanen Ansitz nach Feierabend gemacht. 3 1/2 Stunden, 1 Rotfeder, 2 Brassen, 12 Karauschen und 14 Schleien später war es mir dann zu dunkel und habe zusammen gepackt. Manchmal hilft es einfach ein bisschen Brot und Maden zu baden, statt den Wetterbericht zu studieren #c



Mit solchen Fängen braucht man nicht zu prahlen. An einem überbesetzten Vereinsweiher fängt jeder. 

Setzt dich mal 31/2 Stunden an ein Naturgewässer , dann sehen wir weiter .


----------



## feederbrassen (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



Matrix85 schrieb:


> Mit solchen Fängen braucht man nicht zu prahlen. An einem überbesetzten Vereinsweiher fängt jeder.



Da kenne ich einige die selbst da ne lange Nase machen.
Und ich kenne Naturseen da ist ein Zentner Brassen in 4 Stunden nix.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da kenne ich einige die selbst da ne lange Nase machen.
> Und ich kenne Naturseen da ist ein Zentner Brassen in 4 Stunden nix.



Wenn du an den Naturseen in 4 Stunden 50kg Brassen fängst, ist da auch viel viel können dabei! Was an einen kleinen Vereinsweiher nicht der Fall ist!


----------



## feederbrassen (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Der See ist zwar voll Fisch aber man muss schon wissen wo und wann.
Sonst kannst du da Tage sitzen ohne auch nur einen Biss zu bekommen.


----------



## Christopher.S (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wetterumschwung*

Ich habe heute mal im Angelshop neues Feederfutter gekauft und für OsterMontag ne Pose für Stillwasser. Der Berater im Angelladen meinte dass es doch noch recht kühl ist im Wasser und man eher in beruhigten Bereichen angeln sollte. Etwa Altarme, Hafenbereiche, über und unter Hebewerken. Vermutlich war genau das mein Fehler. Direkt vorm Wehr wird kein Fisch bei dem Wetter im Strom stehen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------

